# Starting KETO Diet!! Misson: Get rid of FAT belly :)



## lookgoodnaked (Nov 11, 2008)

right after reading about the Keto diet on here and the result people have been getting..I'm going for it 

i know PSCArb was going on at me to count macros, so i have  here is what I'm having over the day today....










*at work 8.30am - 5.30pm:*

100g - Scarambled Egg - BREAKY

150g (uncooked weight) Chicken & Green Beans + 15ml Olive Oil

150g (uncooked weight) Chicken & Green Beans + 15ml Olive Oil

150g (uncooked weight) Chicken & Green Beans + 15ml Olive Oil

*after work: 6pm*

100g - Scarambled Egg

61g Whey Protein + 2 teaspoon Cod liver oil

Totals:

*1811 kcal*

*200g Protein*

*20g Carbs*

*99g Fat*

sound ok? too much carbs? might add some Bacon in somewhere with the egg tomorrow


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

it sounds good but you are going to have to add a fair bit of green veg...

if you dont, you will back up... and it will be hard, solid and painful..... trust me.. been there


----------



## lookgoodnaked (Nov 11, 2008)

3 green beans serving a day not enough? :confused1:

so how long u been on it Slam? what's ur diet? do u have same thing day in and day out? do u count EVERYTHING?

i know ur the one to ask as u know about it and have been on it some time...


----------



## lookgoodnaked (Nov 11, 2008)

how much carbs are u allowed on keto diet then?

well today I'm not going gym, so the after work meals are when i get home around 6 il maybe have egg then before bed protein shake?

on workout days, il have whey after workout on WO days then egg before sleep..

does it matter on how much calories I'm doing, can it go up too 2000? then i cud add some more food later on in day?

I can't really tell me exact weight, cuz scales show 180lbs one day and another cud be 185lbs

so around 180lbs to 185lbs i am mate 23%-27% same with BF...


----------



## lookgoodnaked (Nov 11, 2008)

more protein?!! i need to find another 80g from somewhere lol... but i can add some bacon and frankfurters? cut fat off bacon as i dont like it, but sat fat might be higher, is that ok still ?

so keep carbs down below 20g all the time.....is there day when im suppose to eat 200 odd carbs? or was a seeing things

where can i get psyllium husk from? wont that push my carbs higher up?


----------



## lookgoodnaked (Nov 11, 2008)

now that sounds good  just got to get over 2 weeks lol..for the last 2 weeks Ive been eating under 40g carbs a day anyway...

so this psyllium husk, it's got 8g carb per serving! and nuts also have carbs in right.


----------



## lookgoodnaked (Nov 11, 2008)

ahh ok ..

i train monday (chest, cardio), tuesday (arms), thursday (shoulders, cardio) friday(back, cardio)and sunday (legs, cardio)

ive added more cardio as u can see...is it important to do cardio or weights? or both? i do the weights at lighter weights and less rest periods to get some cardio type workout..


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

I would do cardio every day of the week mate


----------



## lookgoodnaked (Nov 11, 2008)

everyday??!! wud u sugest slow cardio as in hit fat burning heart rate or HIT? i always been doing cardio at HR of 160 to 170 for short periods of time....


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

lookgoodnaked said:


> 3 green beans serving a day not enough? :confused1:
> 
> so how long u been on it Slam? what's ur diet? do u have same thing day in and day out? do u count EVERYTHING?
> 
> i know ur the one to ask as u know about it and have been on it some time...


well, i'm not on it at the moment but i found it easy to take in almost no carbs except for broccoli and cabbage. I can actually go for about 45 days on less than 20g carbs.

Yes, you count everything... really everything...

i vary meals though, one day it will be steak, another day fish, another day turkey (cheaper than chicken)

fibre is the key... i add the greens+ type stuff that holland and barret do...

I managed to do the velocity diet pretty easily too... that is no food at all for a month, just low carb biotest stuff...

talking shakes... have a look at the total protein from myprotein.co.uk.. very low carb mix... ideal for keto diets to bang in extra protein without hitting the carbs.

why am i not on a diet at the moment.... medication from the doctor... i couldnt face the calorie restriction whilst trying to get my back injury better...

Some people struggle at first with keto... i'm one of the lucky ones that doesnt get the brain fog or the irritation others talk about for the first few days.

you might want to look at the atkins cook book for some food ideas... keto doesnt have to be boring.


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

Vince said:


> :nono: :nono:
> 
> Doing cardio that way the body will need to use glycogen (carbs) as energy...since there won't be any in your system your body will turn muscle into glycogen (glucogenesis). Hence you'll need to keep your HR below 120bpm max (rough guide).
> 
> ...


^^^^SPOT ON^^^^^ :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## lookgoodnaked (Nov 11, 2008)

Vince said:


> :nono: :nono:
> 
> Doing cardio that way the body will need to use glycogen (carbs) as energy...since there won't be any in your system your body will turn muscle into glycogen (glucogenesis). Hence you'll need to keep your HR below 120bpm max (rough guide).
> 
> ...


*ahhh ok...so keep it down to 120-140 well what ever my heart rate needs...i'l work my fat hr in a bit..*

*i can't do it before breaky, i wake up at 7am, then cook my food for breaky, and eat at work....only can do cardio afternoons around 6pm-8pm still beneficial? *

*when i do a heavy workout...what will give me the energy though? normally a kafine kick, but is there any thing else? *



Slamdog said:


> well, I'm not on it at the moment but i found it easy to take in almost no carbs except for broccoli and cabbage. I can actually go for about 45 days on less than 20g carbs.
> 
> Yes, you count everything... really everything...
> 
> ...


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

you should get up earlier then!!


----------



## lookgoodnaked (Nov 11, 2008)

just had my second chicken and beans, and i nearly threw up!! chicken is errrrrr not tasting nice


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

yep, that protein is the one....

as for protein x versus y in keto... find one you like that fits your diet. I like the vanilla one because you can mix it with other foods as well as have it as a shake.

I mix it with full fat yoghurt (plain mainly) to bump it into a 'meal' calorie wise without it hitting the carb total too high, or make it up with sugar free jelly to be a dessert. the whole point of it is to keep the protein/fat levels high whilst dropping the carbs out of the equation.

I mentioned the atkins cook book before, you might want to look at the atkins diet generally, the book is actually quite informative and the induction phase of atkins is effectively a zero carb keto kickstart. Not everything in that book applies to someone who trains, but the principle is actully sound, with the slow re-introduction of carbs once the weight loss gets to a certain point....


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Vince said:


> Nope! *Below* 120...tell you what keep it simple...treadmill or cross trainer, forget the incline, forget going super fast. Just execute at a *leisurely* pace.
> 
> In the afternoon/evening is fine, just make sure it's at least 60mins after you've eaten.
> 
> ...


Hey Vince,

Just reading this, and found it interesting. I'm doing low carbs at the mo in an effort to lose weight too. When I do my cardio I usually go hard, heart rate gets up to around 140 - 150 and I get a right sweat on!

Would you suggest I do the above then, and keep the intensity a little lower?

Cheers :thumbup1:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

I see, cheers mate, I shall bear that in mind


----------



## lookgoodnaked (Nov 11, 2008)

Slamdog said:


> yep, that protein is the one....
> 
> as for protein x versus y in keto... find one you like that fits your diet. I like the vanilla one because you can mix it with other foods as well as have it as a shake.
> 
> ...


*i just been looking online for recipes, there's a guy on youtube who has tons of recipes, like fudge peanut butter * :thumb: * i really need to find a more enjoyable source of protein than chicken!! unless i get my parents to marinade it, i can manage it, but thats with some yogurt and extra stuff......*

*would mince beef be a good substitute, even if it has higher sat fat, wud taste so much nicer with some mozzarella cheese in the middle *



Vince said:


> Nope! *Below* 120...tell you what keep it simple...treadmill or cross trainer, forget the incline, forget going super fast. Just execute at a *leisurely* pace.
> 
> In the afternoon/evening is fine, just make sure it's at least 60mins after you've eaten.
> 
> ...


*ok so cross trainer or bike around 120 HR check!!*


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm currently on minced turkey mate. Make chilli out of it, good for you and cheap!


----------



## lookgoodnaked (Nov 11, 2008)

isn't turkey as dry as chicken though?

wat wud be ur typical day mate?


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

on a keto diet, the important thing is the protein/fat ratio...

so what if beef has more fat than chicken.... you still have that niggly low fat thing in your head from years of food marketing... fat isn't bad.... fat is good....

just eat it... it won't kill you...


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

On low carb days I usually go for:

7am: 2 eggs, 4 whites, 1 piece wholemeal bread, vitamins etc

10am: Whey shake and handful of almonds

1pm: Chicken salad (possibly 1 piece wholemeal bread) and a low fat yoghurt

4pm: Whey shake, small apple, handful of almonds

6pm: Train - pwo shake

7.30pm: Chicken/turkey, one smallish sweet potato, veg/salad

10pm: Shake

Now making my shakes with water rather than milk.

If you get the turkey mince and put it in a chilli etc it's fine. Next thing I'm gonna try is turkey burgers


----------



## littleninja (Nov 3, 2008)

Forget green beans as they have too much carbs on. In fact try do go for less than 10 gr of carbs on direct food, you'll have enought unlisted carbs.

Use endives, peppers (whatever the colour), concomber for fibres,

add cheese for fats (emental, mozzarella, raclette) and for protein bacon (be careful some have carbs on, some not), chicken or turkey ham (easy to take in the morning), eggs of course.

i just started a CKD diet 2 weeks ago but i really enjoy it (i don't feel the need for carb food on weekends). This we i'm going to do a big raclette, whith broccolis instead of potatoes, MIAM !!

JB


----------



## lookgoodnaked (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks boys 

so i need s shopping list again haha...

il grab some mince tonight, make some beef burgers with mozzerlla inside it  and maybe only have chicken once a day, not 3 times a day!


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

280g protein for someone weighing 180?

Crikey.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

ba baracuss said:


> 280g protein for someone weighing 180?
> 
> Crikey.


sounds about right.. 1.5 times bodyweight/lbs...

shopping....

go to your local big supermarket and look on the short date shelf...

I went to my local asda today... 3 trays of mince, 3 trays of sirloin, 2 trays of diced pork and a couple of trays of diced turkey leg meat.. less than 20 quid the lot... last week, 5 trays of smoked haddock and 4 trays of salmon fillets, again half price...

what you are not going to cook that day or the next just shove it in the freezer.

oh, tesco.. they do a feta cheese substitute.. they call it salad cheese... I call it indestructo cheese... the macros are very good on it but it is a bitch if you cook with it! the damn stuff just wont melt... I make scrambled egg with spinach and cheese... cook the spinach, crumble in the feta and then drop in the egg... feta melts nicely, spreading flavour all the way through... That cheese though.... it just doesn't melt, burn, soften or anything! tastes ok, but never met a cheese before that can stand being fried without changing state...

this diet game isnt boring and certainly doesn't have to be expensive..


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

the 1.5 g protein per lb bodyweight would be lean bodyweight and not fat bodyweight


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

Damn Vince nothing else to say is there:thumbup1:

Keto diet is easy once you have all the concepts down.

My fav thing about it is the fact that all meals are interchangable.

Avoid stimulants also as this will put you in a very catabolic state.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Kezz said:


> the 1.5 g protein per lb bodyweight would be lean bodyweight and not fat bodyweight


Bingo.

I also think people who use gear tend to forget that naturals can't process food anywhere near as efficiently.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

Vince said:


> No i actually meant 1.5gr/lbs TOTAL BW


 Your also into the Dave P diet to a T arent you mate?

For a simpleton like me when it comes to diet the Dave P diet is a god send once you get going there is hardly no thinking involved.

Yeah i recon you want the full 1.5 grams per lb body weight total or your going to feel **** weak pretty soon


----------



## nigs66 (Jul 25, 2007)

i weigh 248lb's at moment, im on keto and it's great and i feel full of energy as well.

im taking in 6 meals daily, each meal 60p, 20f, no direct carb sources.

only carbs from veg etc.

cardio i would tell you no more than 3 times weekly 1 st thing in morning, no more as i think on keto you can over do cardio.

add some later on if need be and maybe taper it up, dont go straight in at cardio everyday as you'll have nothing for your body to progress to once it plateaus.

im loosing fat well on this approach, i used this approach when i used to be a climber and i only weighed 12.5 stone, i used it to drop a few quick pounds every now and then to be light for hard climbs, but i know that when i over did cardio on keto my strength suffered.

i have one cheat meal same day every 2 weeks, last meal on a saturday night i eat something naughty, then thats it.

enjoy it mate, keto's great. and when u do go back to carbs(not too many as you'll learn you dont need many if you got fat in there and you have a carb cut off time), you'll grow like hell. :thumb:


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

i always worked it out at full bodyweight too...


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

Vince said:


> for someone like you i'd say 60grprotein, 20gr fats x meal.
> 
> For someone very carb sensitive like me it was a godsend...never been in better condition and no stressing about!


 Exactly the ratios i use mate:thumbup1:

Must say i am carb sensitive my self if i eat too many i bloat to hell and the blood pressure jumps up 20 points:cursing:


----------



## littleninja (Nov 3, 2008)

Vince said:


> :nono:
> 
> peppers, tomatoes and carrots are not veg but fruit hence to be avoided due to high carb count.


In my nutritional values - hope it's a correct one- , peppers have 3.5 grs of carbs / 100 grs, tomatoes 2.8.

I agree with carrots, they have 6.7 grs/100, greens beans have 4.6 grs. (i confused with small peas that have 12.3 grs of carbs)

JB


----------



## lookgoodnaked (Nov 11, 2008)

well i bought some lean beef last night and made some homdemade burgers, with some mozzerrla cheese in the middle...with lettuce....but it tasted a bit chewy! really want to stick em in a bun and wack some mayo on it with some onions 

i made 4, so bought 2 of them with me to work...but not looking forward to eating them on there own :no:

what other things can i make that wud be more enjoyable...i keep getting caught up in carbs, id love to stick a onion in there and other stuff..

I'm also getting stick from my bro's gf for eating too much eggs, she's a nurse and starts to comment on high in Cholesterol and [email protected]!! i hate when people comment on what im eating and sh*t!!


----------

